# The breakfast club quiz



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I got 14 right 

http://popcornmuncher.com/movie-quiz/the-breakfast-club/movie/20/

I love this movie!!!!!!!!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Dude111 said:


> I got 14 right
> 
> http://popcornmuncher.com/movie-quiz/the-breakfast-club/movie/20/
> 
> I love this movie!!!!!!!!


18 out of 20

Did not remember what Brian was making in Shop (it was a toss-up between my choice and the correct one but mine seemed logical.)
Did recall why Brian had the fake ID (Debated between 2 of the answers but would have been wrong with either one.)


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats for doing so good!!!!!! -- 18


----------

